# Cross Threading



## burrolalb (Jun 16, 2016)

Ok im having trouble putting on the top nut on my fork, i need some help cause i think its cross threading im not sure if i could just buy a headset that would fit and just slap it on or if anyone converted there head set to a modern theadless,  to me it would be ideal to put a seal bearing one on but not sure if its possible 






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2016)

it's unlikely that the race nut is buggered, just clean the threads with a awl or similar and eyeball (keep perpendicular) as you carefully turnin on and down. Sometimes they can get a bit tricky.


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> it's unlikely that the race nut is buggered, just clean the threads with a awl or similar and eyeball (keep perpendicular) as you carefully turnin on and down. Sometimes they can get a bit tricky.



I just hope it's just that but i keep trying that thanks for your input 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bairdco (Jun 16, 2016)

If the steer tube threads are pretty bad, you can use a small file to fix 'em up. Harbor Freight has a whole set of needle files for a coupla bucks.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2016)

who says Sox fans can't be cordial to Cub fans....


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> who says Sox fans can't be cordial to Cub fans....



Yup thats what i say to lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 16, 2016)

Looks like there is a dent here. Could you take a pic of the ding side ...


----------



## burrolalb (Jun 16, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Looks like there is a dent here. Could you take a pic of the ding side ...
> 
> View attachment 329862













Maybe over kill bit there you go and thank you for taking time out for the help  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 16, 2016)

Maybe try starting the cone upside down.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 16, 2016)

If you can't get it, call around to bike shops and find one with a steer tube die. They can chase the treads for you.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 17, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Maybe try starting the cone upside down.



Scott's idea is a good one .Try starting it upside down,you will know soon enough who the culprit is.I am guessing steerer tube .I bought a die for chasing these threads,well worth the little money spent.Nice sharp threads make a big difference.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 17, 2016)

Some years ago frustrated with these kind of problems rearing their ugly heads at the worst time, I finally bought a set of thread files. Can't imagine not having them now. $11.85 shipped


----------



## momo608 (Jun 17, 2016)

this is what i have. The advantage over a thread die is you can repair the thread damage by concentrating any metal removal in the damaged area. If you run a die across the entire threaded area you end up removing good metal which only weakens the thread to nut interface.   http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162102180700


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 24, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Some years ago frustrated with these kind of problems rearing their ugly heads at the worst time, I finally bought a set of thread files. Can't imagine not having them now. $11.85 shipped





I have a set of those as well, always good to have on hand.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 24, 2016)

Momo actually makes sense!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Some years ago frustrated with these kind of problems rearing their ugly heads at the worst time, I finally bought a set of thread files. Can't imagine not having them now. $11.85 shipped






momo608 said:


> this is what i have. The advantage over a thread die is you can repair the thread damage by concentrating any metal removal in the damaged area. If you run a die across the entire threaded area you end up removing good metal which only weakens the thread to nut interface.   http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162102180700




Love these things. Great for those boogered thread that drive you nuts.


----------

